
YouTube - Moonwalk One, ca. 1970 - stretchwithme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70bFsUdepyA&feature=player_embedded#!
======
stretchwithme
listening to the women that sewed the suits worn by the astronaut, I can't
help but think of the virtues that made this accomplishment possible.

